# Cold Front fishing



## Specknreds (Nov 1, 2009)

We had a late start yesterday due to a cold front passing through with severe weather. The rain finally broke about 8 AM and we decided to make the hour and a half drive to Hopedale,LA. It was a good call. We caught fish at every stop. We got into a school of reds that was insane. One would grab your lure under a cork. You would have 10 more chasing the one you hooked. They would cme up and grab your cork. Usually cutting you off. I actually caught one when he swallowed my cork, NO hook!!! He spit it out as soon as he went into the net. We are not huge Redfish fans so we left them biting. Besides we had broke off about 10 times.

The winter time patterns are finally here. The Specks have moved into the interior lakes and bays. We caught over 100 Specks with one 23" about 5lbs. The reds ranged from 16" to over 30" or 2 - 25lbs. 

Even my lab had the rainy day blues.






Joey caught this pretty red with the most spots I've ever seen.








As always, we didn't keep our limit. We kept just enough for a good fish fry.








Water was pretty rough. I was trying to get a picture of a Red hitting the cork.


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey Lawson, great day on the water & nice pics =D>


----------



## danmyersmn (Nov 1, 2009)

pretty fish, bet they taste good too.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 1, 2009)

That red Drum has freckles!

Nice report and nice fish

Send me some specs please - they are tasty


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 1, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> That red Drum has freckles!
> 
> Nice report and nice fish
> 
> Send me some specs please - they are tasty



He already gave yoe the "specs" ------ "one 23" about 5lbs. The reds ranged from 16" to over 30" or 2 - 25lbs."


----------



## Specknreds (Nov 1, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> That red Drum has freckles!
> 
> Nice report and nice fish
> 
> Send me some specs please - they are tasty



I think I have a thing for fish with freckles  

You figure out how to ship the specks and we might be able to make this happen. Better yet, come down and we will catch all you want.



FishingCop said:


> He already gave yoe the "specs" ------ "one 23" about 5lbs. The reds ranged from 16" to over 30" or 2 - 25lbs."


 :LOL2: I think FishingCop ate his Wheaties this morning. That's a good one Fishing Cop


----------



## hengstthomas (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice report and some mighty fine fish . 
Not sure if you ever seen this pic but here's a Redfish with over 600 Spots


----------



## Specknreds (Nov 2, 2009)

hengstthomas said:


> Nice report and some mighty fine fish .
> Not sure if you ever seen this pic but here's a Redfish with over 600 Spots



Wow!!! I've never seen that picture before. A lot of of local Redfish Rodeo's and tournaments have a redfish with the most dots catagory. He would win for sure.


----------



## hengstthomas (Nov 3, 2009)

Specknreds said:


> hengstthomas said:
> 
> 
> > Nice report and some mighty fine fish .
> ...


You got it  He won one of those "most spots" tourneys .
Here's the link .. https://saltfishing.about.com/b/2007/12/27/a-redfish-with-over-600-spots-you-gotta-see-this-one.htm


----------

